

'Progressive' phone company CREDO Mobile slams govt snooping, but can't stop it - gridscomputing
http://money.cnn.com/2013/06/06/technology/mobile/credo-mobile/index.html?hpt=hp_t1

======
bifrost
I'm occasionally interested in how they make money, but I guess there are
enough people who fall for the marketing scam. Seriously, who would use these
guys?

